# Permanently split labia



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

It's been two weeks since the birth of my daughter, which went really well for an induction. I've healed rather well down there, despite the 4 small tears (1st and 2nd degree) I sustained after 2 hours of pushing. Unfortunately, my inner labia tore on the left side, right near my clitoris, and when the doctor was stitching me up, she was worried about putting a stitch right through my clitoris. So she "rearranged" things down there and as a result, I can see that my labia is split into two parts up where my clitoris is. I don't think it's going to be healing back together, so it's probably permanent.

It's stopped hurting despite looking really weird, but I'm worried about the effect this split will have when DH and I resume DTD. I'm nowhere near ready for that, but I'm wondering if any other mamas have had this issue and have gone on to have problems with intercourse afterwards.

TIA!


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

My midwife has a split labia and she assured me that hers has caused no trouble with dtd. However, hers is split more towards the middle of things... Not sure if location would make a difference or not.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

It is possible to have plastic surgery to repair something like this if you do find it is troublesome. Hopefully it'll just be cosmetic for you & not cause you any other troubles.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh good to know...I don't care much about the look of things down there, I just don't want any pain while DTD!


----------

